# Engadget Just Announced OOH Streaming Availability for the Bolt



## JTHOJNICKI (Nov 30, 2015)

From an Engadget post this morning (6/3/2016); supposedly version 3.7 of the iOS and version 3.2 of the Android apps add OOH streaming and premium download capabilities for he Bolt. I have not tested it yet.

Read it here:

http://www.engadget.com/2016/06/03/now-tivo-bolt-owners-can-stream-tv-anywhere/


----------



## wgameplaya (May 5, 2016)

i have 3.7- not working yet


----------



## beyondthetech (Jan 2, 2015)

I've tested it and it works... almost.


I can *download* any show from my Bolt over cellular or Wi-Fi outside of home.
I can *stream* any show from my Bolt over Wi-Fi outside of home.
I can't *stream* any show from my Bolt over cellular, says it has to be done over Wi-Fi.
I can *stream* any show from my Bolt over cellular using a VPN connection back to my home network.


----------



## jwort93 (Dec 18, 2015)

beyondthetech said:


> I've tested it and it works... almost.
> 
> 
> I can *download* any show from my Bolt over cellular or Wi-Fi outside of home.
> ...


What version of 20.6.1 do you have? RC12 or RC14?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

beyondthetech said:


> I've tested it and it works... almost.
> 
> 
> I can *download* any show from my Bolt over cellular or Wi-Fi outside of home.
> ...


I guess I still need to have the new software on my Bolts. I still can't even download shows over cellular from my Bolts. Of course no issues with my Roamio Pro and Roamio Basic.

is there a priority download page for the newest software?


----------



## beyondthetech (Jan 2, 2015)

aaronwt said:


> I guess I still need to have the new software on my Bolts. I still can't even download shows over cellular from my Bolts. Of course no issues with my Roamio Pro and Roamio Basic.
> 
> is there a priority download page for the newest software?


Guess I've gotten priority because I've been part of the beta trials. Try forcing an update?



jwort93 said:


> What version of 20.6.1 do you have? RC12 or RC14?


RC14.

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

beyondthetech said:


> I can *stream* any show from my Bolt over cellular using a VPN connection back to my home network.


You could do this before RC14, tho, right?


----------



## beyondthetech (Jan 2, 2015)

Steve said:


> You could do this before RC14, tho, right?


Nope, the TiVo app or my Bolt would somehow still detect I'm not on Wi-Fi to be ineligible for streaming, but my laptop on VPN would work. So, something must have recently changed for it to allow me to stream, at least with the VPN method.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

beyondthetech said:


> [...] something must have recently changed for it to allow me to stream, at least with the VPN method.


Using the iOS app? If so, might be a result of the 5/31 update.


----------



## beyondthetech (Jan 2, 2015)

Steve said:


> Using the iOS app? If so, might be a result of the 5/31 update.


Yes, with iOS app. Streaming over cellular using VPN, downloading over cellular without VPN.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> I guess I still need to have the new software on my Bolts. I still can't even *download *shows over cellular from my Bolts.


Same here, even with the latest iOS app.


----------



## Player1138 (Oct 1, 2015)

Is there a way to force the update as I still do not have the option to stream outside of my home.


----------



## newworld (Apr 8, 2016)

I have RC14 and New IOS app but the OOH still does not work. It says your DVR does not support OOH.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

newworld said:


> I have RC14 and New IOS app but the OOH still does not work. It says your DVR does not support OOH.


Did you run the streaming setup again in the iOS app?


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

It doesn't appear TiVo is rolling out RC14 yet on the Bolt (just the Roamio). The only people here who have reported seeing it are in the beta it seems (not sure why they are violating the NDA, btw).


----------



## newworld (Apr 8, 2016)

rainwater said:


> Did you run the streaming setup again in the iOS app?


Yes. I deleted the app, downloaded again , run streaming setup again too.
But still OOH does not work.


----------



## newworld (Apr 8, 2016)

rainwater said:


> It doesn't appear TiVo is rolling out RC14 yet on the Bolt (just the Roamio). The only people here who have reported seeing it are in the beta it seems (not sure why they are violating the NDA, btw).


I have RC14 on my Bolt. I am not part of Beta testing.

But OOH is still not working for me on RC 14


----------



## beyondthetech (Jan 2, 2015)

Just so people don't think I'm trolling...

http://cl.ly/13473q252Q0q
http://cl.ly/293p3x0Y0g1p

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## newworld (Apr 8, 2016)

beyondthetech said:


> Just so people don't think I'm trolling...
> 
> http://cl.ly/13473q252Q0q
> http://cl.ly/293p3x0Y0g1p
> ...


What is the full version name of software on you TiVo Bolt?

My software version is this: 20.6.1.RC14-USC-11
Build date is: May 26 2016- 23.52.01


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Me thinks Engadget and Tivo jumped the gun a bit. Once again tivo has not rolled out squat but advertises features they do not deliver....going on 7 months now.


----------



## beyondthetech (Jan 2, 2015)

newworld said:


> What is the full version name of software on you TiVo Bolt?
> 
> My software version is this: 20.6.1.RC14-USC-11
> Build date is: May 26 2016- 23.52.01


The build date is the same, and from the TiVo app, it shows 20.6.1.RC14-USC-11 but on the Bolt itself it says 20.6.1.RC14-USC-11-849.

Funny how the system time shows Sat Jan 17, 1970...


----------



## acousticbiker (Nov 30, 2014)

I have 20.6.1 RC14 and iOS 3.7.1, but no dice (I've reset both the TiVo and the app)


----------



## beyondthetech (Jan 2, 2015)

Just out of curiosity, did any of you guys delete and reinstall the app, or set up streaming all over again within the app? Not sure why mine is working.

I also tweeted out to John Legere of T-Mobile, hopefully TiVo will get on board to be a part of the BingeOn unlimited video streaming providers, but TiVo has to first allow native cellular streaming (without needing the VPN trick). Not sure why the app requires Wi-Fi just to stream, when cellular speeds can be just as fast and are still compliant with regions, jurisdictions, or any other restrictions TiVo might need to impose, if they happen to have broadcasting agreements with any provider.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acousticbiker (Nov 30, 2014)

beyondthetech said:


> Just out of curiosity, did any of you guys delete and reinstall the app, or set up streaming all over again within the app? Not sure why mine is working.


I've tried both and still no dice. Strange: after I deleted and re-installed, the App Store showed an update to the TiVo app dated today but still v3.7.1 (which I know I had at least as of yesterday)



beyondthetech said:


> I also tweeted out to John Legere of T-Mobile, hopefully TiVo will get on board to be a part of the BingeOn unlimited video streaming providers, but TiVo has to first allow native cellular streaming (without needing the VPN trick). Not sure why the app requires Wi-Fi just to stream, when cellular speeds can be just as fast and are still compliant with regions, jurisdictions, or any other restrictions TiVo might need to impose, if they happen to have broadcasting agreements with any provider.


Is cellular an option for other TiVos that do out of home streaming?


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

Mine does not work either. And I got 20.6.1 RC14. Says "your DVR does not support OOH streaming.." In my iPhone 6


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jesrush (Nov 7, 2015)

Can someone clarify how they got RC14??? 

I've periodically signed up on the early release web-forms (as recently as 2-3 months ago) and have initiated a network connection to Tivo multiple times and rebooted. Stuck on RC12.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

acousticbiker said:


> I've tried both and still no dice. Strange: after I deleted and re-installed, the App Store showed an update to the TiVo app dated today but still v3.7.1 (which I know I had at least as of yesterday)
> 
> Is cellular an option for other TiVos that do out of home streaming?


Yes. I can stream from my Roamios over cellular. Just not my Bolts yet.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

jesrush said:


> I've periodically signed up on the early release web-forms (as recently as 2-3 months ago) and have initiated a network connection to Tivo multiple times and rebooted. Stuck on RC12.


Ditto. I signed up for priority updates as well. IIRC, I received the last 2-3 updates on Monday afternoons. Hopefully that will still be the case.


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

beyondthetech said:


> Guess I've gotten priority because I've been part of the beta trials. Try forcing an update?


So much for the NDA you agreed to.


----------



## beyondthetech (Jan 2, 2015)

gamo62 said:


> So much for the NDA you agreed to.


I'm not divulging any new information other than what was already made public, which was confirming Engadget's article that the Bolt finally has OOH streaming. My version is the same as others who are not in beta, but are on the priority list.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disneyman (Dec 30, 2004)

I spoke with Tivo CSR last night. He said this functionality has been released in waves. Currently, other than Beta, the only areas that have it are California and Washington State. Next wave is Oregon and Texas. I live in Ohio, was tld I am looking at end of next week for my wave. Just FYI.

Disneyman


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

disneyman said:


> I spoke with Tivo CSR last night. He said this functionality has been released in waves. Currently, other than Beta, the only areas that have it are California and Washington State. Next wave is Oregon and Texas. I live in Ohio, was tld I am looking at end of next week for my wave. Just FYI.
> 
> Disneyman


What functionality? If you mean OOH streaming, then I believe you got some wrong info. I don't live in any of those states and have had OOH streaming since I got RC14.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

rainwater said:


> What functionality? If you mean OOH streaming, then I believe you got some wrong info. I don't live in any of those states and have had OOH streaming since I got RC14.


The same here. I'm in the DC area and have it.


----------



## disneyman (Dec 30, 2004)

I still don't have the ability. I have RC14, but still does not work. When I try to setup Out of Home streaming, I get the following message:

Setup Problem

The streaming device was not able to connect to the TiVO service. Please try again.


I get this no matter what I try. My Roamio works fine, any ideas guys?

Disneyman


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

disneyman said:


> I still don't have the ability. I have RC14, but still does not work. When I try to setup Out of Home streaming, I get the following message:
> 
> Setup Problem
> 
> ...


In case you're not on the home network when trying to first configure the app for Bolt streaming, you need to be.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

beyondthetech said:


> Funny how the system time shows Sat Jan 17, 1970...


I guess this is still the case, but does it hurt anything? My Bolt Stream shows the wrong system time but the one in my Roamio Plus shows the correct value. When trying to use the Bolt Stream in the iOS app I keep getting "The streaming device was not able to contact the TiVo service."


----------

